# 14 month girl lies down on walks!



## Steadfast

Have you tried a different tactic like waiting her out? What I mean is once she lays down you simply stop turn to her and call her name in a sweet "puppy" excited voice but only once and then wait. She will not quite know what is happening since she has learned this has worked for her in the past but with repetitions each time she gives you this behavior she will catch on quickly. The moment she gets up tell her "yes" and treat her and start backing up and she will naturally follow once she is in a stand position. She won't know what just happened but if she knows there are some of her favorite treats when she comes to you and not when she is in the laying down position she will start thinking differently about her walks. Some dogs are more reactive to any type of tension on their collars and will automatically appear to be rebelling by laying down when in reality is just their natural response to the tension on their necks we apply with the leash and collar when we try to pull them to where we want them to be. I have used this technique on rescues who have shut down on me during walks and if you use a really BIG pay off treat you know she loves and only use that treat for walks since that seems to be your trouble area it normally does not take them long to make the decision that getting the pay off is better than laying on the ground.

Hope that helps


----------



## mybuddy

ha ha ha ha 

((sorry to laugh)) but for a second there, I thought you were talking about my Buddy!

Buddy is now 10 years old and this has been a problem for me since he was a puppy. Buddy is smart and knows where he wants to go and what he wants to do. He knows that certain places are no fun whereas others will be more benefical  He loves the car so usually will do everything he can to get me to take him rather than walk.

He glues his bummie. I am a terrible leader/trainer. I always just gave in and did what he wanted to do. This is WRONG!! He has me trained soooo well, now the only way I can get him to go home is if I promise to take him for ice cream. He wants the ice cream and knows if he glues his butt he will get it.

If I cant get to the 7-11 to get his ice cream (if I am in a hurry), I will have to carry him!! This is not a good look. :doh:

This behavior can be VERY annoying. I really wish I had have been a better leader but feel that since he is now 10, I might as well just let him be a brat. :


Best of luck! I hope you are able to break your baby's habbit....or make sure you carry around lots of ice cream money in your pocket.


----------



## turtle66

I have (had) a little bit the same problems with spoiled Lilly. She just would stop on walks. Especially if she realized that it won't go in direction of the dog park but into 'nowhere's land". "Bummie Glue", that's what she did - she woul just look at me and not move forward at all. I lured her ...but then she did do it again a couple steps ahead, so I thought that is not going to work. 

What helps is,
I won't let her go into it. I will be on strike, too. Like - this way or no way...and just wait. If nothing happens - I wiggle her rear end or even pick her up for a second (70 pounds)...she hates that. I did that like 5 times on 5 different walks...and now I just have to wiggle her rear end and she knows I won't give up...that I am the leader (at least a little bit ....

You're not alone!!!

Hope, that helps a little

Heike & Lilly


----------



## mybuddy

Love that pic Heike!

I think Lilly and Buddy have been chatting


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm not sure you are walking Tayla. She does the same thing. I've tried everything. Dragging works, but it rubs a lot of fur off LOL. Just kidding. I have found recently that what works best is that if she sits or lays down I just sit down at the end of the leash. Within a few seconds she gets up, I get up and we go on with our walk. I've only just started trying this so I don't know if my success rate is just an accident or something that actually works.


----------



## Asscher7711

*Phew! Glad I am not alone!!*

So She is just a BRAT?!?! I was hoping she would grow out of this but it seems like there are some 10 year olds that do it too! honestly, i've tried the treat thing but I make her smell it and then she gets up. I think she needs to get up on her own and then I reward her. Hiking!?!? I find it so odd that a dog doesn't want to go on a hike! We live in an apartment and I would think her favorite thing to do would to run, sniff and walk around! NOPE!! I'll try to figure out how to load a picture of her. Does anyone else think navigating this site is hard? Or just the 29 year old college grad? It is VERY hot out so maybe it's the heat that is making her so bratty. 

Any advice on the BARKING at everything on walks? She HATES strollers!! I can't have her barking at a stroller. I am trying to familiarize these things to her.


----------



## crazy daisy

where is the slip collar placed? It should be as high has possible, without your dog escaping... you get better control w/o the fear of choking your dog (I do admit... sometimes I'm sloppy and don't follow what I type)... you can gently lead your dog (not your dog leading you).

I use a martingale collar as well.


----------



## Steadfast

Have you tried the belly wrap approach with the lead?


----------



## Melfice

Wow I'm glad I found this thread! I was going to make a new one, because my Rusty does not like walking the places I take him. He will just stop and sits, and then heads in the direction he wants to go (or does not seem interested in walking at all). I do not allow Rusty to get his way most of the time tho.

I will wait, and give him time, and I will pet and then try again. Most of the time it works, but sometimes it does not. I hope Rusty will out grow this behavior when he gets older. Rusty is almost 4 months old right now, and I really want to go for long walks in the future (when he is older)


----------



## GinnyinPA

Heat may be a part of the issue, especially when your dog keeps resting in the shade. Maybe go out earlier or later? I've learned that when Ben starts resting in the shade, it's time to go home or get him to water. (He loves walks, so only stops because he really needs to.) 

One possible solution on other days - when we got Ben, we had a lot of issues with him. For a short while, he would roll on his back in protest or jump and bite at the leash. We started carrying a small tobacco can we found by the road with some pennies in it. When he would act up, we shook the can. It would startle him, so he would stop whatever he was doing. Just breaking his train of thought helped. We didn't need to do it long, but it worked.


----------



## caligal

Asscher, i used to find the site hard to navigate, but I just downloaded the PG free app and I love navigating on my phone, instead of safari. 

Dang, that sounded like a commercial. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## seeana

You are lucky finding out how to start a thread I am still trying ...worse still is I did once (I think) by luck more than judgement so still wandering about hoping to bump into the answer ...at least you found out in the end 'as for me too embarrassed to ask , asked on the search button but it took me to the Internet and under age breeding (concerning dogs I think not wayward teenagers)didnt hang around to find out .

Back to this thread we are in the middle of the terrible two's with Rio never had a fellow like him before... imagine a very smart Golden with a very teasing sense of humour who thinks he know's it all.
Throw the ball ok ...he brings it back pretends to try and put it in your hand as we go to grab it he is off like a shot' ball in mouth catch me if you can.
Goes outside then taps to come in when we open door he takes off.
Yes we wont play with the ball any more and yes he has to stay out for a while ....does he care nah not on your nellie.
Our old darling golden Shane' has always been a joy and Rio adores him BUT he takes Shanes toys and grabs his balls (Rubber Ones of course)then Rio tries to put them back into Shanes mouth and takes off before Shane can get a grip.
Rio adores our old Cat Tiddles and she grabs him by his front leg licking it if he tries to pull away she bites him so he stands like a statue.

Hmmmm think I had better have a talk to Tiddles as she is the only one who has the measure of our naughty little boy.


----------



## Leslie B

So, it sounds like the primary problem is your pup is in charge of you instead of you being in charge of him. He is smart, since he has figures out how to get what he wants without any consequences.

I know that this is not what you want to hear, but your dog is giving you "the paw". I know this because I did not like hearing this with my first Golden!

So my suggestion is to find a training class at a serious obedience club. They can help you take control of your pup in a constructive way.


----------



## OutWest

Oops -- responded to the original thread from a while back.


----------



## Skowyuz

My Wilson does the exact same thing! Thank you for starting this thread


----------



## thorbreafortuna

I see this is an old thread but I just had to jump in it. Has the OP found any answers? My Thor is beginning to do this, but NEVER on hikes. In fact, my suspicion is that he is just bored of our neighborhood and since he now has experienced the joy of being off leash on a trail he is holding out for a better option. I also notice that he has no trouble at all walking in the direction of something he wants to get to in the neighborhood, but definitely isn't interested in a routine walk in the direction I want to go. I have been lifting him and placing him facing the way I want to go, and he eventually takes off, but I don't really want to make our walks be a power struggle either. 
What I'm going to try:
Taking him to other places on a leash more often (A challenge timewise, but at least it's summer)
NOT taking him out in our neighborhood as often, and perhaps he'll begin to miss it. 
I'm definitely trying the wait and reward when he gets up advice given earlier.


----------



## amyp18

Muphy did the same thing for awhile - no matter where we headed he just refused to walk, even with treats (and he is very food motivated!). Now we use an easy-walk harness and it is the only thing that has truly helped. He hates having it put on even though it always means a fun adventure, but now I can tug him along a little bit (as long as he isn't laying down) to encourage him. I use that along with a treat and an excited voice. It did take a couple of times of dragging him along on the grass before he understood that I wasn't going to stop walking for him but he has improved over the past month. Now when he has puppy strikes I walk over to him and lift him up a little to set him on his feet then continue walking. Its not perfect but it is better!


----------



## Going For Gold

*Asscher- how's your walking going??*

Oh, I'm just dying to know how things worked out for Asscher with walking and if there are any ideas you could share. My 12 month old Female Cadi has very similar issues and I'm about at the end of my leash!


----------



## JTM

Thanks for this thread. I had a similar problem with my year old pup who didn't want to go home or leave the hiking trails. He'd dead weight lie down and completely ignore me and my requests to 'let's go'. I had read about how powerful body blocking can be in the body language of canines so I thought I'd give it a try. Every time he lays down I back up toward him until I'm almost standing over his head. He's not so keen on it and pops up immediately. I say good boy let's go and once he's taken a step or two give him a small treat. It's been working like a charm and our incidents of lay down protest have dropped significantly. Hope this helps!!


----------



## rlcowley84

Hi all,

As some of you have said I know this thread is old but thank god it's here!! I too sometimes get so frustrated, i just want to understand!!

I have been having the same issue with our 2 1/2 yr old golden. I thought we were over the phase as he used to do it when he was about 1, but it's back with a vengeance! It's always at the start of the walk and he usually wants to go home (even though I know he's dying for the exercise) or go another way. Once we get him into the field or path he loves it so I don't understand. He reacts badly to any kind of dragging, just making him more stubborn.

He too is very food orientated and treats do not work even if theyre high value. For about a year we've reinforced when he did come with a treat rather than trying to coax him with one, but now I think he does it just to get a treat, he comes, we treat him and then he stops again! I don't want to reinforce coming to a treat I want to tech come with me always! We also try to do wait it out, back turned for as long as possible but he's incredibly stubborn and can wait for 20mins! It sometimes works but it's tough when time schedule is a challenge and he needs a walk. I feel so guilty if i give in (reinforcing the behaviour) and then he doesn't get a walk (thankfully we have a garden). 

Any more advice for how to re-train US so we can be more in charge?!


----------

